# Sony VAIO does nothing



## willjm3931

My son knocked his Sony Vaio, Model PCG_7184L off his desk.  Now when he turns it on, Vaio comes up and goes away,  Several -'s will go done the left side of the screen and that is it.  I took about what I could, checked memory and hard drive to make sure they were seated properly.  Any guesses on where I should go from here???


----------



## johnb35

Most likely you have internal damage to the laptop now.  But I would take the hard drive out and run a scan on it while attached to a different computer.  What brand of drive is it?  Laptops don't like being dropped.


----------

